# Supervisory Series-Distance Learning



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Supervisory Series-Distance Learning
http://www.ntc.blm.gov/coming_events/ce-260.html

Transmission Satellite Location Transponder Polarity Frequency 
C-Band Galaxy 4 or G-4 99 Degrees West 22 Vertical 4140 MHz 
Thursday, June 19, 2003

Time Zone Reference for Session One
Course Session One

Session One is scheduled for registered participants in Arizona, Colorado, Montana, Idaho, New Mexico and Eastern States. Both sessions are the same. Session Two is a live repeat of Session One.

States 
Test Signal PTT Check-ln Course Starts Course Ends 
Arizona Time 8:00 am 8:20 am 8:30 am 11:00 am 
Mountain Daylight Time 9:00 am 9:20 am 9:30 am 12:00 N 
Central Daylight Time 10:00 am 10:20 am 10:30 am 1:00 pm 
Eastern Daylight Time 11:00 am 11:20 am 11:30 am 2:00 pm

The PTT Check-In: The 20-minute Push-to-Talk (PTT) check-in is used to provide time for you to make certain you are accurately tuned to the broadcast and to test your PTT system.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Time Zone Reference for Session Two

Course Session Two

Session Two is scheduled for registered participants in Alaska, California, Nevada, Oregon, Utah and Wyoming. Both sessions are the same. Session Two is a live repeat of Session One.

Time Zone Reference for Sites Participating in PM Offering

States Test Signal
PTT Check-ln Course Starts Course Ends 
Alaska Daylight Time 11:00 am 11:10 am 11:30 am 2:00 pm 
Pacific Daylight Time 12:00 N 12:10 pm 12:30 pm 3:00 pm 
Mountain Daylight Time 1:00 pm 1:10 pm 1:30 pm 4:00 pm

Description: Thursday, June 19, 2003 NTC is pleased to offer an interactive two and one-half hour satellite course on resolving EEO issues. The course focuses on what you can do as a supervisor to create and support a work environment that reduces the likelihood of EEO complaints. Using case studies and scenarios the course will examine the responsibilities of both supervisors and employees in creating healthy work environments. We will also look at the relationship between EEO and HR issues such as conduct and performance. This course is designed for new supervisors as well as experienced supervisors in need of a refresher on EEO issues. This pilot offering will use Push to Talk technology. Enrollment will be limited to 50 participants. Three credit hours will be given toward the supervisor-training requirement. This course is one in a series of interactive broadcasts that address topics relevant to supervision. Each course within the series will focus on a topic that is critical to the success of supervisors as they learn to accomplish BLM's mission through managing the work of others.


----------

